# Make me prettier



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I have ordered one of these, should be in in a few days.









I'm thinking add a red stem, pedals, post clamp, headset cover thingy, thru bolts.

The cables are internally routed so I'm not going to change them. 
I'm thinking keep the handlebars black but add red grips and stem. I'm really bummed no one is doing anodized brake levers anymore as I looooove my dangerboy brake levers that I put on my current bike.

Tires? What else?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

the stock wheels are pretty dang nice weight and build wise so I'm not going to change those. I am waiting to see what Josh at LBS has to offer, too.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks nice already! Seatpost collar and bottle cage (if you use one) are my small contribution.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

X2 on the Panaracers  Fire XCs are great performers too. Wasn't there a company that made a crankskins kinda product for brake levers?


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

I have no real advice on your actual question but have fun with your new bike! I still haven't bitten the bullet on mine...


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

What's your bar-buddy?


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

supersedona said:


> What's your bar-buddy?


Pretty sure her bar buddy is a polar bear .


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

The cables are internally routed on the intrigue.


Sent from my iPad - Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet ride , Formica

How about a chain stay protector? like lizard skin? or race face?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Old days? We STILL call them mojo!


Sent from my iPad - Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Here we go:


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

formica said:


> Here we go:
> View attachment 923763
> 
> 
> ...


I need to hear a lot more about your thoughts on this bike. You have pretty much the same measurements as I do and I am looking for my next bike. I currently have a small Giant Trance XO 29er. It's a great bike, but I want something zippier, peppier and more jumpable. The Intrigue SX looks super promising and with a shorter reach and TT than my current steed, I think I'd be more comfortable. Do you do drops/jumps on yours? Some guys on the Giant forum were saying that the bike would be endo-happy because it has a shorter front-center and longer CS...but I'm failing to see (based on the numbers) how this would be true.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

well, Meg Patillo, a Seattle Liv ambassador who coaches JUMPING with KAT SWEET doesn't seem to think so. https://instagram.com/megocine/ She's routinely in the air at Duthie and elsewhere

I hope all these instagram links work.

please note the tutu in #1:

__
http://instagr.am/p/5hfoh4hzzr/


__
http://instagr.am/p/5NUdqBhz-n/


__
http://instagr.am/p/495JlKBz5M/


__
http://instagr.am/p/42kX5kBz1a/
She's a fricken rad jumper, I only wish I could ride that.
She put a 160 on the same bike I have, and had the suspension PUSHED.

Here's Jaime Ree, my local Liv Ambassador, up at Silver Mt bike part. She too put a 160 on hers along with a 1x10...She has been racing it enduro and downhill. 

__
http://instagr.am/p/37hAPHLvRH/

so you tell me, do you think this bike sucks for jumping?

I'm more of an all mountain rider... backcountry epics, lots of pedaling and tech downhill. I'm just learning how to jump this bike, small stuff. I've never felt so stable and centered on a bike. It wants to go off stuff and is very easy to ride.. once the rider is comfortable! Now that I'm learning the basic, I can point it off anything. Any problems I have are rider caused, not geometry caused, lol.
My experience is that this geometry has a lovely sweet spot. I felt it the very first time I rode it - I test rode Jaime's. The cock pit feel is solid. It's very easy to trust this bike. It also climbs really well. I find myself standing climbing a lot just because it feels good to do so. I did put a Wolf 40 on the back cassette because we spend so much time on these crazy backcountry trails. Lately we've been spending a lot of time on chunky backcountry trails and it's very stable and trustable.









Does the SX have a dropper post? I can't remember if they changed that or not.

Short version is those guys don't know what they are talking about.

Do you have a Liv Ambassador in your area? If so they, or your local deal that supports Liv might have demos.

Final note, I changed out the bar (wider) and the stem (shorter) to the Wolf ring, but that's all I changed. The stock fork is plenty for me.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

What thread is that? Feel free to repost those pictures. If Kat Sweet's right hand coach jumps it, shouldn't that end the discussion?


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks! Exactly the info I've been looking for. The pictures say it all - the bike is more than capable for what I'd like to do and I feel like it'd really help me progress further. 

Yes, the SX comes with a dropper post - the Contact Switch. Works fine. I didn't check to see how much travel it has - that was another complaint with the Intrigue - that the dropper only offered 75mm of travel and it didn't get the saddle low enough.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

formica said:


> What thread is that? Feel free to repost those pictures. If Kat Sweet's right hand coach jumps it, shouldn't that end the discussion?


Yup - does for me! It's on the Giant forum - what's new for Giant in 2016
http://forums.mtbr.com/giant/giant-bikes-2016-whats-next-940775-40.html
I start at #396 - you'll have to read through some other stuff to see all of the responses. Best ones were "you can't tell me why anyone would want a shorter top tube and longer chainstay" and "they should change the HTA to 72 and name it "Giant Struggle". I don't think they even looked at the geometry of this bike. With a 160mm fork, the HTA changes to 66.9 degrees...which is pretty darn slack in my book. The CS and TT are not that far off from other manufacturers doing the same thing, even on the men's bikes. I'm totally confused on what exactly would make this bike more "endo prone".


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't have the energy to jump into a thread (wedding weekend, travel, airline delays, feel like **** today) but you are more than welcome to use anything I posted.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

For example, I compared the geometry of the small Intrigue SX to the small Santa Cruz Bronson. HTA pretty much identical (66.9 vs. 67). TT Intrigue = 22", with a 15.2" reach, vs. Bronson with a 21.81" TT and a 14.76" reach. Wheelbase for both is almost identical: 43.6" vs. 43.62"...the only larger difference being the chainstay: 17.6" on the Intrigue, 17.28" on the Bronson. I'm failing to see how basically what boils down to 8mm difference on a chainstay and 5mm on a top tube is somehow going to make this bike likely to endo.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't do numbers, I just go by feel.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

formica said:


> I don't do numbers, I just go by feel.


yeah, my point was just that there isn't much of a difference between the two bikes and I'm scratching my head as to how these guys know how the bikes ride since I'm pretty sure none of them have ever swung a leg over and done just that.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Hah. And I'm obviously delusional. So much for my foray into the Giant forum. I feel dirty now.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm not sure why this dude cares so much if women are interested in a women's-specific bike...as if he's got to prove the men's version is superior. Even to say he rode the Intrigue for what, a week? And didn't like it? Yet had no offering as to why or how it compared to the Trance SX? Most of my experiences have been me trying to fit on a men's bike and trying to make it fit...shorter stem, raising the bars, slamming the saddle forward...replacing a set back seatpost. It's nothing against the bike or ride...they just don't fit some women's bodies the same way men's clothes don't always fit. What is wrong being excited about the industry finally addressing women's desires to have a more aggressive bike with good components that actually fits and feels good?


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Sweet bike!!!

Love the Mojo too (I have a Mojo SL and love it).


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Back to the visual aspects, you could most def get an accent color on a custom headset cap. 
Kustom Kaps have great colors, plus you can add text.

As Cher says, accessorize, accessorize, accessorize!


----------

